

Sony Announced Death of the Floppy Disk - jamesbressi
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2010/04/sony-announces-the-death-of-the-floppy-disk/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+wired%2Findex+%28Wired%3A+Index+3+%28Top+Stories+2%29%29

======
jluxenberg
_"Sony sold a jaw-dropping 12 million floppies in Japan during 2009"_

Who is still buying floppies in 2009? Maybe legacy systems where the only way
to get data on or off of the device is via a floppy. I've see oscilloscopes
like this ( i.e. <http://www.atecorp.com/equipment/tek/TDS794D.asp> )

~~~
baran
Grabbing data from an o-scope was the last time I used one.

------
jamesbressi
I still remember using my 5.25" floppy disks on my Commodore PC.

I haven't seen a blank pack of 3.25's in a while and thought they were already
"dead".

~~~
GiraffeNecktie
I thought it was only the 5.25 disks that were called "floppy" (because they
were at least flexible, if not quite floppy). The hard-shelled 3.25's were
always just "diskettes" to me since they weren't floppy at all.

~~~
pmccool
Nah, "floppy" was a reference to the media, which was quite flexible for both
5.25 and 3.5 inch disks, despite the different casing.

------
arithmetic
About time, wouldn't you say?

